# Need help removing Delta bathroom faucet



## Mr_allthumbs (May 24, 2010)

I've got an 8 y.o. Delta faucet in my bathroom. I can't seem to loosen the Allen screw in the hot faucet. Can someone help me?

Neither faucet has ever been removed before. My 3/32 Allen wrench seemed a tad too loose, but my 7/64 Allen wrench is clearly too big. I called Delta, which told me that those allen screws took either a 3/32 or 1/8 Allen wrench.

On the cold tap, I was able to get the wrench in, and it seemed like it was in very well, but it slipped out when I tried to turn it.

Of course, I'm afraid of stripping the head on these screws. But I'm totally stymied! 

What's the secret to success here?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Sometimes you just can't get them out. 

2 options : If you want to try and save the faucet, you can try drilling out the allen screw or using a screw extractor kit or something similar....


Otherwise you can just replace it. I hate those little screws sometimes


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you tried a different 3/32 wrench yet? Sometimes the end will get a bit rounded making it slip. A grinder or fine metal file can also be used to remove the rounded tip if needed. Otherwise I might even try a metric in case someone used a metric set screw because they lost the original.


----------



## Mr_allthumbs (May 24, 2010)

*Metric Allen wrench didn'twork*

Yeah, one of the first things that occurred to me. I tried a metric--2.5 is the closest "next-biggest". Too big.


----------



## Mr_allthumbs (May 24, 2010)

*Extracting an allen screw*

ALLEN (et al):

Do you think it would help if I put some heat (torch) on the screw?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Have you tried inserting the Allen wrench and giving it a few taps with a hammer to try to break loose any calcium deposit buildup in the threads, or soaking it a bit in vinegar to dissolve the calcium?
Or, if you can get one to bite good, gripping the Allen wrench with channel-lock pliers for torque?
Mike


----------



## Mr_allthumbs (May 24, 2010)

*Vinegar to break up calcium deposits*

Good idea, I'll try it, thanks.


----------

